
World of Warcraft: one simple line of code can cost you dearly - adamnemecek
https://blog.gdatasoftware.com/2016/07/28809-world-of-warcraft-one-simple-line-of-code-can-cost-you-dearly?
======
personjerry
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158299)

